# Powder Gang Rides Again



## anicole (Aug 15, 2005)

Calliope, when I saw your post last week of the boys and their powder, it made me think of this infamous shot. It is doggedly discussed at every family holiday and yes, unfortunately, was dragged out for every boyfriend. 

Sorry about the quality -- it is a scan of a 1972 Polacolor!! 

Background on photo: Santa had brought me the baby and highchair and I thought my baby was hungry. Notice the measuring spoon in my left hand, the teaspoon in my right hand along with the lid from the powder bowl (they used to sell it in bowls with puffs back then!). I thought I'd mix them and make my baby some food. Mom caught me, scared me and I spilled it all down my jammies -- hence the wet bottoms!:blushing: 

Thought you might enjoy it!


----------



## photo gal (Aug 15, 2005)

Awww you were such a cute little girl, well you're probably still cute!!!  I enjoyed the story and the pic!  Thanks for sharing!  : )


----------



## anicole (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks, Photogal, unfortunately I think I hit my prime about the time this was taken!

Oh, this was my first photo post, and it's obviously oversized . . . how do I fix that?:blushing:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 15, 2005)

oh... i remember you like this too....!!!  (hey cuz...you sure you spilled something???)
just joshin' ya.....cole looks just like that, i see his face in there..!!

cute shot, pallie....glad to see you posting... keep it up...show some of that beautiful child you have....

oh...and your still in your prime...(you are planning to pay me that $20.00 you promised me, right??? at least a trip to sonic??? sweet tea is calling my name...)


----------



## Calliope (Aug 15, 2005)

It's amazing what kids do, eh?  I did some crazy stuff too as a little person (but don't tell my boys - I want them to think that I was a perfect child  ).


----------

